
Nokia looking for New CEO - Too late? - aj
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703720504575377750449338786.html
======
hga
I hate to say this, but Nokia may be ultimately doomed in the smart phone
market due to "not being in Silicon Valley" (well, it's not that bad and I'm
not at all sure SV is a requirement, but Finland's talent pool, the one there
and the one it can feasibly draw upon (e.g. people willing to move to Finland)
might just not make it for this market.)

